# VPN sur Apple TV pour les « nuls »



## gibey (28 Février 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

Je possède une Apple TV 4K et une connexion VDSL correcte (débit de 80 mega sur la box, 50 mega sur l’Apple TV via CPL).

Mon idée est d’installer un VPN afin de pouvoir accéder à un catalogue plus large sur Netflix notamment. Cependant étant un « nul » en informatique réseau, je me demande s’il existe une application pour AppleTV permettant d’installer un VPN directement sur l’Apple TV sans grand reglages (ne pas installer sur le routeur des paramètres qui dépasse mes compétences). Mais est-ce possible ?

Pour être précis, j’ai 2 AppleTV : l’une en wifi via une borne CPL, l’autre en ethernet directement sur la livebox. 

D’avance merci pour vos conseils. 

Bon dimanche


----------



## homerbd (28 Décembre 2021)

je fais remonter le topic. J'aimerai bien avoir aussi la réponse ;o)


----------



## edenpulse (28 Décembre 2021)

La seule façon de faire fonctionner ceci sera effectivement en passant par un routeur sur lequel le routeur est activé...


----------



## inazuma12 (5 Janvier 2022)

"en passant par un routeur sur lequel le routeur est activé"

Tu peux détailler stp ?


----------



## maxou56 (5 Janvier 2022)

inazuma12 a dit:


> "en passant par un routeur sur lequel le routeur est activé"


Bonsoir,
@edenpulse voulait sans doute dire en passant par un routeur, avec un client VPN (connecté à un fournisseur de VPN)

Soit le VPN est utilisé pour tout le réseau, soit on peut choisir quels périphériques utilisent le VPN...


----------

